# Filesharing unter Linux, welches Programm?



## NiciB (2. Oktober 2004)

Welches Programm ist das beste File-sharing Programm unter Linux (Mandrake 10.0)? Netzwerke: Donkey, Bittorrent


----------



## Thomas Kuse (2. Oktober 2004)

amule und azureus sind wohl die beliebtesten mit GUI.


----------



## imweasel (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also ich finde mldonkey nicht schlecht und als GUI dann g2gui dazu.


----------

